# Emma Chambers ist tot



## stuftuf (25 Feb. 2018)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/e...elerin-mit-53-jahren-gestorben-a-1195303.html

ich habe sie in Notting Hill grandios gefunden.....

R.I.P. Emma


----------



## emilytunes (5 März 2018)

R.I.P. Emma


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

*RIP Emma Chambers*


----------

